# Spitting Snakes



## Hunter22 (4 mo ago)

Am doing some work on types of snakes which spit venom.

So far I only found that there are spitting cobras.

Are there any other snakes out there that spit venom like cobras?

What types are they?

Geographical area?

Am especially interested in those found in Africa, if any.

Especially in East Africa, Zanzibar Island to be specific.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hunter22 (4 mo ago)

70 views and no replies
I thought we have snake experts in the forum


----------



## Hunter22 (4 mo ago)

Come on good people, please help me out here


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hunter22 said:


> 70 views and no replies
> I thought we have snake experts in the forum


Because they've most likely read your post but can't give you an answer. Myself, all I can say is that as far as I'm aware, the only spitting snakes are the several genera & species of spitting cobras. Thrasops on this forum will probably know if there are others if he reads this thread.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Because you already answered your own question, there isn't any other African snakes that spit venom other than _Naja sp. _
Rinkhals (_Hemachatus haemachatus) _can also spit but aren't found in the area you stated.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Hunter22 said:


> 70 views and no replies
> I thought we have snake experts in the forum





Hunter22 said:


> Come on good people, please help me out here


impatient aren't we..... There are some very experienced and knowledgeable members here, but have lives outside of the forum, and don't frequent the forum every minute of the day to answer your post which is only a couple of days old. Especially as you have answered your own question because I'm sure if you google the subject you would have found the answer to your question, which has been confirmed by another respected member.


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

Don't say "I thought there were experienced reptile experts on here" there are very experienced breeders and other such but they have there own lives so be patient and don't be rude


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

You could have easily answered your question yourself with about 30 seconds of Google use!
Only Cobras spit, and then only a few species including one in India with a population that has evolved spitting.
It appears that _Naja mossambicus_, the red spitting cobra, is found in Zanzibar but thats it.


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Malc said:


> Inpatient aren't we..... There are some very experienced and knowledgeable members here, but have lives outside of the forum, and don't frequent the forum every minute of the day to answer your post which is only a couple of days old. Especially as you have answered your own question because I'm sure if you google the subject you would have found the answer to your question, which has been confirmed by another respected member.


Whether the poster is treated for mental health problems at home or at a facility isn’t relevant to the question!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

StuG said:


> Whether the poster is treated for mental health problems at home or at a facility isn’t relevant to the question!


I've had to read and re-read this as I couldn't get where you were coming from. Now I can see - INPATIENT!
Had an op yesterday and still a bit groggy, just not with it today 😊


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

ian14 said:


> I've had to read and re-read this as I couldn't get where you were coming from. Now I can see - INPATIENT!
> Had an op yesterday and still a bit groggy, just not with it today 😊


 I blame the dyslexic keyboard 

Corrected now !!


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

ian14 said:


> I've had to read and re-read this as I couldn't get where you were coming from. Now I can see - INPATIENT!
> Had an op yesterday and still a bit groggy, just not with it today 😊


Glad you pointed it out, I missed it to 🤣🤣😂

Speedy recovery!


----------



## Hunter22 (4 mo ago)

Malc said:


> ..... I'm sure if you google the subject you would have found the answer to your question....


I won't be here if I hadn't Googled


----------



## Hunter22 (4 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> You could have easily answered your question yourself with about 30 seconds of Google use!
> Only Cobras spit, and then only a few species including one in India with a population that has evolved spitting.
> It appears that _Naja mossambicus_, the red spitting cobra, is found in Zanzibar but thats it.


Thanks a million, that's what I was looking for.....


----------



## Hunter22 (4 mo ago)

Reptile girl123 said:


> Don't say .....
> .... and don't be rude


Snake sense of humor?


----------



## Hunter22 (4 mo ago)

'


----------

